# Bandsaw boxes



## Bhickman9867 (Sep 28, 2014)

Lumberjacks, 
Anybody have any idea where you can get some different templates for bandsaw boxes? Either ones to order or, preferably, ones that you can print from your home? 
Thanks 
Ben


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are a couple websites I found with patterns. I bought books from Lois Ventura. Just google bandsaw box patterns. There are probably more out there.

http://thiswoodwork.com/how-to-make-a-bandsaw-box/
http://www.americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2010/03/30/push-button-bandsaw-box.aspx


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Ben:
The Lois Ventura books are probably the fastest way to get involved with bandsaw boxes. I've been making them for quite a while, and no longer use any kind of template. There are a few in my projects. When I want to build one, I simply draw something out on paper and go from there. They are so free-form, you need not worry about any dimension too much, save for the obvious front and back cuts, and the cut pattern to release the drawers.


----------

